
Fivetran Is the Cloud’s Newest Unicorn with $1.2B Valuation - borisjabes
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidjeans/2020/06/29/fivetran-cloud-andreessen-horowitz-general-catalyst/#46bf54b87a03
======
carlineng
Their Series B was only 9 months ago [1], and based on the amount raised ($44
million), I would guess they were valued at around 400-500 million. This would
mean they've more than doubled their valuation in less than a year. Congrats
to the Fivetran team for all the success!

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/24/fivetran-hauls-
in-44m-seri...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/24/fivetran-hauls-
in-44m-series-b-as-data-pipeline-business-booms/)

